# What's your internal age?



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

So we have thread listing how old people are, but how old do you feel? Some people feel young at 80 and others feel old at 14. I imagine most FAF users here feel like the majority of the other FAF users feel like toddlers.

Oh, and you don't have to post a number different your actual age if that's how you feel, nor do you even have to give out your real age in public if you're coy.

I feel 23.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

15?


----------



## Tommy (May 6, 2010)

It varies. At home, I feel younger than I really am, but other places, I can feel older.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 6, 2010)

I guess I feel about 20, I'm still in high school right now though.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

Somewhere between a kid and an adult. Probably more kid.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Depends... on if the moon is full and if ol' Greg is on the lake...


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Sometimes I feel 30 but usually I feel 14. I have no idea why.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

18 :3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Old 160 >.> bad day and good day 5


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2010)

On a good day, 3. On a bad day, 86.

EDIT: Fucking whippersnapers.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

12.

...What?

(I'm actually 18, by the way.)


----------



## WolfTailz (May 6, 2010)

At home I feel like I'm 25 but at school I feel like I am 16.


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> 18 :3



You actually inspired the thread. Feel special.


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2010)

12.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> You actually inspired the thread. Feel special.



I could tell, I feel special indeed. :3


My rationale for 18: I'm still figuring out who I am and what I like, I've only had one relationship up until recently, I recently moved out for college, and I look <18 as well.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> 12.


..wanna go play with some toy cars? *shies* ._.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I could tell, I feel special indeed. :3
> 
> My rationale for 18: I'm still figuring out who I am and what I like, I've only had one relationship up until recently, I recently moved out for college, *and I look <18 as well.*



I look younger than I really am, too. People sometimes think I'm a highschool student, a junior or a senior.


----------



## Viva (May 6, 2010)

It changes based on my current situation.

If the situation calls for the maturity of a 30 year old, I will go about the situation in a 30 year old maturity manner.

If the situation calls for the maturity of a 5 year old, I will act like a 5 year old.


----------



## Vikar (May 6, 2010)

80s


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..wanna go play with some toy cars? *shies* ._.



I used to collect them.  :B


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

It depends.


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

Depends on my mood. I feel older and more cynical and irritative on the internet a lot (80 years old; stay the hell off my lawn). But when I'm in a good mood I feel like myself (22) or just young and silly (12 and what is this).


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 6, 2010)

45 :V


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

I don't know. The relative comparison of my maturity level is none too informative against the presumed metric.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I used to collect them.  :B


I have some around here I think 

*eats candy*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 6, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I don't know. The relative comparison of my maturity level is none too informative against the presumed metric.


 
Remember, IQ tests normally compare mental age versus actual age.

And I am sure that you, and Surgat, both have your days where you feel giddy with joy, or make immature decisions. I know they exist.


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Remember, IQ tests normally compare mental age versus actual age.


 
I was under the impression that that was how they were conducted in their earlier years. I am not aware if that is the current standard.





JesusFish said:


> And I am sure that you, and Surgat, both have your days where you feel giddy with joy, or make immature decisions. I know they exist.



I raise question as to why his name and mine are juxtaposed.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 6, 2010)

I'm 22 but I feel like I'm 16.


----------



## kyle19 (May 6, 2010)

Good Day- 17
Bad Day-38


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It varies. At home, I feel younger than I really am, but other places, I can feel older.


I concur.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> 45 :V


This actually does not surprise me at all.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 6, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I was under the impression that that was how they were conducted in their earlier years. I am not aware if that is the current standard.


 

I believe that it was what the Stanford-Binet scale was based on, but my memory may serve me wrong.




> I raise question as to why his name and mine are juxtaposed.


 
I really don't know why, other than that the topics you both choose to respond to are the same (when it isn't a thread he is locking) and because you joined less than a month after he.

Plus, you both put on a sort of air on these forums and elsewhere, although I know for a fact that you've used emoticons before on this site, in response to blatantly sexual topics, and that Surgat at least has a bit of a sense of humour.

But neiter of you seem to be on at the same time, ever.

CONSPIRACIES?



SirRob said:


> This actually does not surprise me at all.


 
:V


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I really don't know why, other than that the topics you both choose to respond to are the same (when it isn't a thread he is locking) and because you joined less than a month after he.
> 
> Plus, you both put on a sort of air on these forums and elsewhere, although I know for a fact that you've used emoticons before on this site, in response to blatantly sexual topics, and that Surgat at least has a bit of a sense of humour.
> 
> ...



A little more than a month actually. As for the rest of that, I would cite coincidence or unrelated.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 6, 2010)

I'm currently 15(Soon to be 16)
But yet, I look, and feel like I'm at least 18-19. 
I grew with older people all my life. When I was a kid, my friends were older, now, my friends are still older, actually, my friends are between 16 and 22. With alots more being 17-19.

Physical age is a number, and the knowelge and the maturity of one doesn't come from it. It come from the actual person and what that person is and wants to be. 

Unless I want to act retarded to kill the boredom at school. But hey, most of the people in the school are retarted!


----------



## Irreverent (May 6, 2010)

Day to day, I feel 30.  

Last time I went on a bender, ran a weekend paintball tourny, Monday felt like 86.


----------



## Kaffting (May 6, 2010)

Probably around 13. Old enough to realise everything is shit but too distracted by shiny things and boobs to care.

Then other days I have mid-life crisis moments and feel 40.


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

When I'm around my friends I'm so immature. But at the same time I'm having fun. On my own I act my age.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 6, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> A little more than a month actually. As for the rest of that, I would cite coincidence or unrelated.


 
That is what they all say.

I know a good conspiracy when I see one >.>


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

80-ish


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 6, 2010)

hmm on a bad day about 90ish. a good day i'm a teen again.till i try to do shit i did then.lol


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

I'm pretty immature. I'd say 14-ish.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 6, 2010)

I dunno, maybe about 27 or something like that. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

D: Over 9000...


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> D: Over 9000...



You are older than the universe.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> You are older than the universe.


I feel wise... But I have trouble controlling my bowel movements.


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

21.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I feel wise... But I have trouble controlling my bowel movements.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Internal age? Biologically 19...20 in June.
 :V


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 6, 2010)

I'm a zygote. :V


----------



## Zolen (May 6, 2010)

I am 19, but tend to get confused as a 15 year old :/


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Zolen said:


> I am 19, but tend to get confused as a 15 year old :/


I'm 21 and I get the same problem. D: People IM me after seeing my picture and say "Oh murr, you look like you're 15". D: D: D: D:


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm 21 and I get the same problem. D: People IM me after seeing my picture and say "Oh murr, you look like you're 15". D: D: D: D:



That's... rather creepy.

Maybe you need an adult port. that's filing some taxes, drinking all the whiskey, or watching the 6 o'clock news with Katie Couric.


----------



## Zolen (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm 21 and I get the same problem. D: People IM  me after seeing my picture and say "Oh murr, you look like you're 15".  D: D: D: D:



yap just as you start to think your a adult everyone is calling you a teen all over again D':



A Concerned Citizen said:


> That's... rather creepy.
> 
> Maybe you need an adult port. that's filing some taxes, drinking all the whiskey, or watching the 6 o'clock news with Katie Couric.



always a gold mine of helpful information


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 7, 2010)

im 17 and i feel 18


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 7, 2010)

Zolen said:


> always a gold mine of helpful information



You bet your supple, well-toned ass, I am!
Your payment will arrive next Friday.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Is it possible to check via how tight orifices are? :3


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

with this group? i think the results would be a bit skewed.


----------



## Xipoid (May 7, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> with this group? i think the results would be a bit skewed.




Everyone is 30+ at will. No questions asked.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm 21 and I get the same problem. D: People IM me after seeing my picture and say "Oh murr, you look like you're 15". D: D: D: D:



Oh hey my little cubscout!



D:


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Everyone is 30+ at will. No questions asked.


 sigh to be 30 again.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Was is it called Biological Age where they run your body through tests to see it's true age? I remember seeing this somewhere before, was pretty interesting as the results listed younger or older ages for different locations throughout your body.


----------



## Nargle (May 7, 2010)

I feel like a 60 year old that feels like a 10 year old.


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

To everyone who said 12, I can see that.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2010)

I would say around 24-26 (mentaly probaly 17-20)
Dont think my mind is complety caught up yet.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 7, 2010)

Somewhere between 10 and 60.


----------



## Telnac (May 7, 2010)

24.  I don't really feel like I've aged much since shortly after graduating college.  When I say stuff like I've been playing D&D since 1983, it takes a while to realize that 1983 was 27 years ago!  And when it does dawn on me, it feels strange even acknowledging that fact.  27 years sounds like an eternity, but 1983 doesn't feel all _*that*_ long ago...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> 24. I don't really feel like I've aged much since shortly after graduating college. When I say stuff like I've been playing D&D since 1983, it takes a while to realize that 1983 was 27 years ago! And when it does dawn on me, it feels strange even acknowledging that fact. 27 years sounds like an eternity, but 1983 doesn't feel all _*that*_ long ago...


 
I started playing D&D  and AD&D a couple years after you did. Prob around 87.
When looking back at it like that amazing how many years have actualy passed.  
Seems like it wasent that long ago when i got the  AD&D 2nd ed. books when they first released.


----------



## Sam (May 7, 2010)

I dunno, a lot of people always assumed that I was much older than I really was. So I'd always kinda try to be a few years older, especially seeing as my brothers are in their early thirties, and I'm going into my twenties in about a year. 

So I suppose, I feel about 20 right now anyways. Though, when I'm hanging out with friends, I can be downright childish when we're goofing around - We're all a bunch of wierdo's haha. xD


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh hey my little cubscout!


o lawd D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 7, 2010)

I feel it weirdly all the time, I can't reveal my age but I don't consider age as an invidual that affects me. I am truly only a person.

A times I'm cynical, and at times I'm dead serious.

I'm mostly serious if I'm posting afternoon when it's not hot and has light and if my mind isn't tired.

Feeling age? I'd say I'm ageless.

My 5000 post.

I feel being 50000000 in a formation of Hasegawaaaaa....


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> I feel 23.



And how does it feel to be 23 to, lets say, 25? or 21?



I feel my age.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 7, 2010)

What majority considers as "age" doesn't exist.  Time is unstable, there's no future nor past.

In other words, old.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 7, 2010)

I'm 21 but I feel like 121.
I feel like I was here in the 1920's.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What majority considers as "age" doesn't exist.  Time is unstable, there's no future nor past.
> 
> In other words, old.


lol Ibuuyk, everybody's laughing at you. Again.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 7, 2010)

40.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

I don't get how so many of you are saying you feel you are in your 80s, 90s, or 100s. Does this mean you shit your pants uncontrollably and hate fags and jews?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 7, 2010)

I feel like I'm in my mid twenties, but I'm in my midish teens.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2010)

In all seriousness, I do not know how old I feel. I feel tired and a little dehydrated. 

I don't get how you can say how old you feel.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't get how so many of you are saying you feel you are in your 80s, 90s, or 100s. Does this mean you shit your pants uncontrollably and hate fags and jews?



That and it's a more fancy way of saying they're so fucking lazy that they can't get up without someone helping them.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

On a good day, it really depends

On a bad day, either a really angry teenager or a really sad one


----------



## BlueGaze (May 7, 2010)

I am more mature for my age. prolly 19?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

I feel about 35.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> I am more mature for my age. prolly 19?



Every teenager says that.


Well, those who don't go and do crazy shit teenagers do.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 7, 2010)

I'm 15, but I feel so much older and wiser. I'm probably the wisest person in the world. I don't understand why people don't listen to _me_! Don't they know they're wrong and I'm right? Teenagers are sooo smart and mature. We are the way. Damn adults keeping us down.


----------



## BlueGaze (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Every teenager says that.
> 
> 
> Well, those who don't go and do crazy shit teenagers do.



I get told that I am from a professional. So I'm not making it up  =3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> I get told that I am from a professional. So I'm not making it up  =3



Mommy doesn't count. And if she says your special, like one in a million, there is 63 million others like you.


----------



## SnowFox (May 7, 2010)

Mentally: probably 12-18. idunno
Physically: about 60-70 in some ways. I'm almost in constant discomfort, mostly in the form of back/neck pain. Other than that I'm not too decrepit so maybe 25-30.

I've been told I look 15-16 though.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

I experienced "Accelerated maturing as a survival method" When I was young. I really did not have "Teen years" in the conventional sense.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

How about each and everyone bends over and I'll _prod _for your internal age?


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 7, 2010)

I'm 18 but, most people think I'm 26 when they first meet me.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> I get told that I am from a professional. So I'm not making it up  =3



The professionals tell every kid that they're intelligent but lazy, and that's why they don't have good grades :V


Well, sometimes it's true. But still :V


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The professionals tell every kid that they're intelligent but lazy, and that's why they don't have good grades :V


 Mine told me "You are bright but have a fucking bad attitude, get your shit together kid, you should have A's"


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2010)

I feel as old as I actually am. No more no less. I'll always feel good over the good things in life and bad over the bad depending on my current situation.
Age will only contribute to that in a good few years time, where I've got either a fair few achievements under my belt to look back on, or none at all which I can regret later. :c


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> How about each and everyone bends over and I'll _prod _for your internal age?


  and he'll have both hands on your shoulders just to make sure you don't move.:shock:


----------



## Jaxinc (May 8, 2010)

I'm 22 but still act like im 13 ;p


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I don't get how so many of you are saying you feel you are in your 80s, 90s, or 100s. Does this mean you shit your pants uncontrollably and hate fags and jews?



You damn whippersnappers! *Shakes cane*


----------



## Viva (May 8, 2010)

As of right now....40


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

>9000


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> >9000



I was wondering when someone would say this.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

Too old for 16


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I was wondering when someone would say this.


It hadn't been said already????


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It hadn't been said already????


Apparently not.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Apparently not.


I thought someone would have jumped right on that...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I thought would have jumped right on that...


Are there words missing here?


----------



## BlueGaze (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Mommy doesn't count. And if she says your special, like one in a million, there is 63 million others like you.


No, it was not my mother, as a matter of fact. So please don't call me a liar   

=3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Are there words missing here?


Yes... .///.
Magic EditPen away!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes... .///.
> Magic EditPen away!!!


Magic?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Magic?


Holy crap... I wish I could do that... O_O


----------



## Bandit_Fosky (May 8, 2010)

* easy im 10 inside lol blame my adhd for that .....  *not many are people are stupid enought  to make smokebombs from kno3 and sugar hole on and just randomly set it off in his hand and think ... wait ... whats wrong with this picture .. shoot up throw it out window go hospital get arested  and almost thrown in prision for  terrorism .. and what did i get out of it .... 2nd and 3rd degress burns to my fingers ...  THEY TOOK MAH JAWWBBB ... well they took my stuff


----------



## Thatch (May 8, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> No, it was not my mother, as a matter of fact. So please don't call me a liar
> 
> =3



Hey, mother ARE specialists in saying those sorts of things.

Nevertheless, what I said previously stands as well. Until proven otherwise :V


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2010)

Bandit_Fosky said:


> * easy im 10 inside lol blame my adhd for that .....  *not many are people are stupid enought  to make smokebombs from kno3 and sugar hole on and just randomly set it off in his hand and think ... wait ... whats wrong with this picture .. shoot up throw it out window go hospital get arested  and almost thrown in prision for  terrorism .. and what did i get out of it .... 2nd and 3rd degress burns to my fingers ...  THEY TOOK MAH JAWWBBB ... well they took my stuff



...Yeah, 10 sounds about right for you.  Give or take a few blows to the head and experiments with huffing paint thinner.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 8, 2010)

How old do you guys think I am internally?


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> How old do you guys think I am internally?



Internally you're a foulmouthed uppity little 6 year old brat.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Internally you're a foulmouthed uppity little 6 year old brat.


 Thank you =) I take delight in being called that. As long as it isn't a foulmouthed uppity little nine year old.


----------



## Bir (May 8, 2010)

I'm not sure how old this would be considered.

My internal age must consist of the following traits:

I want peace and quiet.
I want everyone to have manners, and to be nice to people.
Sometimes I just want to F*ing hit people upside the head for being stupid.
I believe that once you hit 5 you should start helping around the house, even if it's little stuff.
I believe that heavy makeup is stupid.


XD

So maybe 132? XD


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm not sure how old this would be considered.
> 
> My internal age must consist of the following traits:
> 
> ...


 most folks start feeling that way around the late 30s


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 8, 2010)

I think my internal age is thirty, I fear aging.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I think my internal age is thirty, I fear aging.


yep. it's a life sentance with no parolebut look on the bright side. when you get older your like a fine whine


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> yep. it's a life sentance with no parolebut look on the bright side. when you get older your like a fine whine


Oh thanks! I feel SO much better :V


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> yep. it's a life sentance with no parolebut look on the bright side. when you get older your like a fine *whine*



Truer words have ne'er been spoke.


----------



## KAiZA (May 8, 2010)

I feel like 25. You kinda have to after extensively planning and failing to move to the other side of the world. :<


----------



## Don (May 9, 2010)

I feel much, much older than I actually am. I'm a teenager and yet I feel like I'm in my 30s or 40s.


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> >9000



Mmmmm memegasm ohh yea!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It hadn't been said already????


I did. :B


----------



## Irreverent (May 9, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I think my internal age is thirty, I fear aging.



Aging is not so bad...better than the alternative.  Anyday about the grass is a good one.


----------



## BroadSmak (May 9, 2010)

Sometimes 25, sometimes 12, and sometimes 17.
Depends on the day and where I am.


----------



## Bir (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> most folks start feeling that way around the late 30s



Well that sucks, because I'm only 18.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Bir said:


> Well that sucks, because I'm only 18.


heh. you have your whole life to look forward to all the things that growing older brings.


----------

